# Weber Redline big bore throttle body setup



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

I have seen these weber Redline big bore TB's. Are these only good with a turbo/supercharger. Is there any special setup needed or is it just a simple bolt on?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber Redline big bore throttle body setup (ThatsNotStock)*

they are not so great...


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Weber Redline big bore throttle body setup (antichristonwheels)*

can you be more specific...in what way?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber Redline big bore throttle body setup (ThatsNotStock)*

they don't really match the intake, they bog with cis, I wonder if they are actually bigger than a 16V cis sized tb


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Weber Redline big bore throttle body setup (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_they don't really match the intake, they bog with cis, I wonder if they are actually bigger than a 16V cis sized tb

They're very touchy. You can just tap the gas and take off - takes a while to get used to. I do remember reading somewhere that a MK2 setup is overall larger... and they do "match" the intake better... 
...but I haven't experienced any bogging with my CIS.

...oh well. I still like my redline


----------



## ExSpeedF1 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just mounted my Weber "Big throat" and its pretty awesome. depending on how you have the cable to throttle body setup like vulcrum to arm physics and geometry depends on stiffness and response. the way mine is setup is its really light but controllable. The MK2 body might have more of a area that gets opened up but the weber still feels better. i have it on my 86 jetta and feels like a dream. id say go for it. You have to be creative to figure out a cable setup for it but if you want pictures for ideas ill shoot you some.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (ExSpeedF1)*

basically its just a much quicker throttle response. I first put one on back in '84 on a stock '81 rabbit. It never bogged the cis, just had a quicker pedal. After match porting the intake for it, and comparing the area of the weber to a later dual butterfly t-body, they were very close. For auto-x, the factory style t-bodies are better, due to better throttle control(imho). The weber is a more on/off control of power. Just my .02. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber Redline big bore throttle body setup (ThatsNotStock)*

It's a bolt on single blade tb. I have one with a nice "D" shaft out the bottom, so you can mount a TPS easily. I think it would be easy with boost.


----------

